# Mother won't let father see baby



## sukie23

Hi I am new to the site and maybe this is the wrong place as I am fighting for my brother but thought someone might have some advice.

I have just heard that my brothers girlfriend has decided to up sticks and move to the other side of the country and also deny access to my brother of their 8 year son. 

My brother adores his son and is all the more determined to keep him in his life as their other son died only last November aged only 10 in a tragic accident.

My brother wasn't married but they lived together for 14 years and his girlfriend has now moved in with another man after splitting from my brother 4 months ago.

I don't wish the mother any bad will as she has obviously been through a rough time herself but can't understand why she is refusing my brother access to their other son.

Can anyone offer any advice as to what I (or my brother can do) 
Thanks


----------



## Shireena__x

if he is one the birth certif, tell him to go to a solicitor or c.a.b. as he stil has rights to see his child espec. if hes paying towards.

if he isnt, sadly i dont think theres anythink he can do as legally its not down as him being the biological father. unless he goes via the dna route to GET his name put on the cert.


----------



## Actingprinces

thats not right


----------



## ladyjayne

Find out if he's on the birth certificate. If he is he has parental responsiblity and can fight to prevent her from even moving so far away let alone her stopping him seeing his son completely. 
If not then he needs to go through the courts to get parental responsibility and can while he's there determine access rights. 
If im honest its unlikely that he will be able to stop her moving away if she has a reason for doing so, even if it's just to better the life they have, however if he pays maintenance through the CSA they will now take into account the costs he will have to pay to visit his child and the maintenance will be reduced. 
Theres loads of info about it if you google parental responsibility. PM me if you need to know any more. :hugs:


----------

